# DEWY ROSE BAPTIST CHURCH SPORTSMAN BANQUITE and ARCHERY SHOOT.



## rockbrancharcher (Jul 16, 2017)

It's time!! I'm taking names for tickets to Dewy Rose  Baptist Church  sportsman banquite and Archery shoot. It's set for Aug,26. I will have a 20 target course set up. Classes for everyone! We will be serving ribeye steaks and taters along with more.. lot and lots of prizes to be givin away.. Guns, bow,knives,etc.. lots more..we only have room for about 300 guest and trust me it tickets won't last long.. $15 per ticket get you everything..our speaker is pastor Kyle Caudell of Double springs Baptist Church in townsville.. this is one event you don't want to miss.. contact me to save your tickets!! Spread the word!!!  BOBBY 706-318-0610


----------



## Tadder (Jul 29, 2017)

ttt


----------



## rockbrancharcher (Jul 31, 2017)

Tickets are running thin.. better get with me and save you a spot are give one to a friend.


----------



## Tadder (Aug 18, 2017)

Bump,


----------



## p&y finally (Aug 19, 2017)

What time does shoot start? Shotgun start?


----------



## rockbrancharcher (Aug 24, 2017)

10 till 2:30ish casual start. Come when it best fits you..


----------



## MI360 (Aug 24, 2017)

What classes?


----------

